# 20g/5g betta tank pics +fry vid



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Because apparently this is what I do on Friday nights.

I had serious issues trying to take photos of the fry, so I took a quick video instead.






the largest, pink fry are my swordtails. the others are platy and guppy.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

a few more.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice looking tanks! That's a nice betta you have.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Love your swordtails!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

thanks. 

the swords were the very first inhabitants of the tank and the betta was a hand me down i was very reluctant to take. he's one of my favourites now.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

really nice fishies


----------

